# Need to remove auger from Toro 824 XL



## sloanwingnut (Dec 16, 2016)

My Toro 824 XL snow thrower partially choked to death on a turkey sandwich. 

To clear up that unlikeliest of reasons for a broken snow thrower, we subscribe to Bark Box for our two dogs. The Thanksgiving box had a toy turkey sandwich, with which our younger dog, Haley, immediately fell in love. (See pic)








With the darkness and with the wind blowing the flying snow back into my face, I just did not see the sandwich. I'd walked the area prior to starting to clear it but it was just great moments in awful timing.

The toy is wedged under what looks like a "V"-shaped bracket which is located behind the auger on the back wall of the shroud. I've managed to cut away a lot of the fabric and fiberfill but still the auger will not turn. It looks like the only way I will be able to get the rest of the toy out is to remove the auger and possibly the shroud and the circular plate (for want of the technical term) behind the auger.

I'd appreciate deeply any advice of that unexpected undertaking. Thanks!!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF sloanwingnut. I personally have never worked on a 824XL, but this manual courtesy of one of our moderators (Shryp) should help you.

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You are going to have to pull the side panels off. then with a 1/2 socket wrench unbolt the auger from the shafts. and dig the rest out. put it back the same way you took it apart.*


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm probably stating the obvious here... be careful! That impeller could be still under heavy tension and when you eventually free-up that turkey sandwich your fingers could be the next thing that your Toro eats!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> I'm probably stating the obvious here... be careful! That impeller could be still under heavy tension and when you eventually free-up that turkey sandwich your fingers could be the next thing that your Toro eats!


 Not on those they use the handle lever to engage the impeller belt, there BROTHER CC.


----------

